# Columbus, Ohio Pre-game Herf



## Buckeye Jack (Oct 10, 2005)

Well, since I haven't met anyone from the Club Stogie board I wanted to extend a welcome to my basement this Friday for a pre-game herf. I saw the Saturday game thread as I was coming here to post this but I can't do Saturday.

I have a basement that is obviously not covered by the ban, poker table, bar, fridge for you to store your drinks of pleasure, and a bristle dart board. If your interested, shoot me a PM and I will give you my addy. My TV will have on anything that DirecTV will air. Not sure what games are on that night.

Let me know!


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Oh man, any other day I would be 100% in. I work all day then dinner with the fiance for our 5th aniversario. :r

I do want to come to the Christmas herf though, please keep me posted on that!


----------



## Buckeye Jack (Oct 10, 2005)

Well, I guess you have an OK excuse  

I'll definitely post details on the Christmas herf when we come up with them. It will be the fifth year if I'm counting right. Most of the guys I hang out with now used to be on another board but they very rarely post anymore.

Anyone else? If no one can make it to this one, maybe we can plan a friday in December since I'll be on an annual hunting trip the week of Thanksgiving.


----------



## steelheaderdu (Aug 18, 2006)

Jack,

I'm going to try to make it over this evening, but it doesn't look promising at this point... I'll keep you posted. Thanks again for the invite.

John


----------



## Buckeye Jack (Oct 10, 2005)

If you can't make it, don't worry about it. Sounds like it might have been bad timing anyways. I'll probably head over to a friends house. We'll plan something for another time! 

GO BUCKS!!!!!


----------

